

How to create a Slideshow in JavaScript for Beginners - PatriciaLopes
http://mrbool.com/how-to-create-a-slideshow-in-javascript-for-beginners/28045

======
gkarthik92
Appending to this link, with the advent of CSS3, the slideshow effects can
also be rendered in a very elegant manner in your browser.

Reveal-js is one such library that helps users develop really good
presentations in a very small span of time. <http://lab.hakim.se/reveal-js/#/>

I'm personally a big fan of reveal.js and have used it on many occasions. Demo
- <http://gkarthik.net/gsoctalk/>

